# What sprays should I be concerned about?



## DownHome (Jan 20, 2006)

We are surrounded by farm ground (non organic) They all spray regularly at least 2-3 times per year. Do I need to coop up the bees when they are spraying fertilizer too? or just when they are doing pesticides? I assume I take the honey supers for human consumption off during and after they spray, but for how long?

thanks
downhome


----------



## beerancher (Dec 30, 2008)

I only block my hives when they are spraying pesticide. You can leave the honey supers on when spraying. Block the bees in the nite before they spray and open them up after the spray once it is dark.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Can you ask the Farmers what they are spraying.

Last summer our property owner...and surrounding tree farmers sprayed for Aphids. They sprayed LORISBAN...BAD NEWS for Bees since the residue lingers for 5 to 7 days.
We had to move our hives for 2 weeks...can we all say VERY MAD BEES!


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

marinemomtatt said:


> Can you ask the Farmers what they are spraying.
> 
> Last summer our property owner...and surrounding tree farmers sprayed for Aphids. They sprayed LORISBAN...BAD NEWS for Bees since the residue lingers for 5 to 7 days.


I agree with MarineMom - find out what they are spraying. Many farmers are doing combined applications - e.g., spraying corn/soybeans with both insecticide and a fungicide in one pass. That can be a lot of toxins for your bees to deal with. And yes, the stuff they're using on soybeans for spider mites and aphids has long lasting residual effects.


----------

